# Rescued Finch brutally attacked in Cage Please help



## TrentJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi heres a little information on whats going on with my finch I rescued. Please bear with me as I adore this little bird and have tried to do right by it the entire time even getting to the point she was accepted by a big flock of finches but she kept coming back to my house for food. please read on. This is devastating to me that she was attacked so brutally....and no Vets in my area will look at her and threaten to call some people to take her and just kill her basically for being wild ugh makes me so mad!

First of I will be the first to say Im not an expert and I dont claim to be and Im very new to all of this. I just know that after a day and a half I could not let a little fledgling that had been abandoned die in the hot heat of southern utah. I was on the internet the entire time it was still in my yard trying to see what to do as I did not want to mess up any chance of its parents coming back to care for it They DID NOT come back. Soo heres what I did...

I got her I cage and followed instructions I found to the best that I could from different websites like that starlingtalk website i think its called and other web sites. 

I fed her from a tube mushed up cat food for several weeks and kept her in a cage I bought from walmart for her. She ate it and seemed to be doing great. I did as everyone said I weened her to more solid cat food and drinking water plain and then I started putting wild bird seed in the cage and she loved it especially the sunflower seeds. I give her seed and blueberrys and cut pieces of peach and she LOVES her food its so cute. ANYWAY she got to the point of flying around and being with other finches as I did everything I should have she was basically a wild bird again, however I kept seed in her cage for her so she could have a place she knew was food for her that other animals couldnt get to like cats and such. 

I came home one day to find chirpy(not very original I know) in her cage with feathers missing from her head and above her eye. The worst was her left wing It was basically sticking straight out (think airplane wing) with only two of the big feathers left. I have kept her in the cage since then and she is eating and doing healing fine OTHER than her wing its been a few days and it seems to be bugging her worse now and seems to be even more outward. I dont know what to do as no vets will look at her and I dont know if wrapping it to her body will help as it seems to be so twisted ugh it breaks my heart. Is there anyway to help her or anyone that could do right by her better than me? If she cant ever fly again I would gladly keep her and make her happy as possible but I would like to see her be a free bird again but at this point I cant even find a vet who will look at her. Attached are a few pics of her wing.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Before somebody else experienced enough comes to your support here, I think you would have better luck with time posting in a finch forum like finchforum.com


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

if the bird is eating there is no danger in its life
You can apply some medical ointment with time the wing will turn OK


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't like the way he's holding the wing. Can't tell if it will be alright. Depends on what damage was done.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that wing looks very damaged and more than likely she will never fly.
was she attacked outside by wild finches or your pet finches???
i know it's been a few days since you posted, but if i was you i would try to get my hands on some metacam for her and start her on a antibiotic like baytril because the bone is probably involved.
i would also wrap that wing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> *that wing looks very damaged and more than likely she will never fly.*
> was she attacked outside by wild finches or your pet finches???
> i know it's been a few days since you posted, but if i was you i would try to get my hands on some metacam for her and start her on a antibiotic like baytril because the bone is probably involved.
> i would also wrap that wing


Hi Jodi. That's what I was thinking.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

aww poor baby.
i would have wraped that wind that same day.
it probably would have been paifull when wraped, but its painfull if not wrapped.
i hope he really gets better.
i love those birds as well, they are the sweetest lil creatures.
anyway i hope you can keep us posted.
i dont see any future for him as far as being free.
i wouldnt mid havin a little sparrow in my house.
i hear they get to be really tame. cause i did some research ont hem back inthe days and i seen a ot of videos where they just roam somebodys house free, relax o somebodys shoulder..i think thats cute


----------

